# Acid reflux



## Alinos (May 19, 2014)

Zorro had been throwing up food every 2-3 days for the last 10 days. He's always been a picky eater but last few days had gotten really bad. He would eat at night and not eat in the morning and again pick at his food in the afternoon. 
The doc says that he's got acid reflux. Put him on medication for a week. Hopefully he will start feeling better. 

Any advice on what I should do to ensure that this doesn't come back? It's been a stressful time watching him feel so poorly. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Poor Zorro. I hope that he feels better soon. 
If he doesn't feel like eating I would not try to tempt him. I would also offer rice and white fish in small quantities.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Poor Zorro. I hope the meds do the trick fast.


----------

